# SSD Caching



## Deisi (1. August 2011)

Hey,

ich hab mir vorkurzem das Asus P8Z68-V Pro geholt. Was ja das SSD Caching unterstützt. Im internet hab ich gelesen, das man die Festplatten einfach im Raid laufen lassen soll, aber dann funktioniert doch Trim nicht mehr oder?
Ist SSD Caching überhaupt sinnvoll wenn ich eine SSD 128GB als systemplatte hab und eine zweit Platte als reinen Datenspeicher.

mfg


----------



## Firefighter45 (1. August 2011)

Wenn du doch ne 128 GB SSD drin hast brauchst du dir über SSD Caching keine Sorgen machen, weiß eh net was das soll, bevor man sich ne SSD mit 20 GB holt die eh net billig ist kauft man sich gleich ne 64 GB oder mehr, und damit is das thema SSD Caching eh durch.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. August 2011)

So ne kleine SSD soll die Daten vorladen und so die HDD beschleunigen, wenn man sich aber gleich ne vernünftige SSD holt, Crucial m4 64GB für unter 100€, braucht man das Caching nicht mehr da sie ja groß genug ist um alle Programme samt 1-3 Spiele drauf zu laden!


----------



## Firefighter45 (1. August 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> wenn man sich aber gleich ne vernünftige SSD holt, Crucial m4 64GB für unter 100€, braucht man das Caching nicht mehr da sie ja groß genug ist um alle Programme samt 1-3 Spiele drauf zu laden!



genauso sehe ich das auch, kann mir nicht vorstellen das sich das mit dem SSD Caching viele zulegen werden, wie du schon sagst ne 64 GB und gut is.


----------



## RyzA (2. August 2011)

SSD Caching ist hier überflüssig.


----------



## snake22 (2. August 2011)

Funktioniert das SSD Caching eigentlich auch mit Partitionen und kann man die andere SSD-Partition unabhängig von diesem Caching betreiben? Ich habe eine OCZ 60 GB SSD, Windows + Programme sind da auf jeden Fall direkt drauf.
Etwa 30 GB der SSD sind jedoch noch locker frei, die Spiele profitieren von der SSD-Geschwindigkeit leider nicht, Steam kann man ja immer noch nicht aufteilen. 
SSD Caching würde mich also schon interessieren eben für die Spiele, wenn ich den restlichen SSD-Speicherplatz dafür nutzen könnte. Wenn das so nicht funktioniert und die SSD zu 100% für das Caching zur Verfügung stehen soll ist das natürlich auch für mich absolut sinnlos.


----------



## Firefighter45 (2. August 2011)

Das SSD Caching ist NUR  für Leute die KEINE SSD haben interessant,  wenn du eine SSD hast brauchst du das nicht da deine SSD ja eh ab geht wie sau


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. August 2011)

Jap, genauso schauts aus!


----------



## snake22 (3. August 2011)

Aber nur bei den Dingen, die auch auf der SSD Platz haben.


----------



## dj*viper (3. August 2011)

für dich ist ssd-caching nutzlos, da du ja schon ne ssd hast.


----------



## GreatArchitect23 (15. September 2011)

Hallo miteinander!

Ich konstruiere meinen neuen Rechner nun schon einige Zeit im Geiste. Ich werde mir auch das P8Z68 V-Pro holen und mir stellt(e) sich dieselbe Frage unter dem Gesichtspunkt maximale Leistung zum angemessenen Preis.

Also M4 Crucial 64 ist bereits fest eingeplant als Systemplatte, ABER der WD Caviar Black 1TB würde SSD-Caching mit einer zweiten SSD doch trotzdem deutlich auf die Sprünge helfen? Es ist wohl eine Frage des Geldes. Mir ist es das bei den Preisen noch nicht wert, aber mittelfristig bis 1, 5 oder 10 TB SSDs bezahlbar werden wird es wohl das Ding in Sachen totale Systembeschleunigung sein. In 2, 3 Jahren wird sich die Frage nach Indizierungsoptionen wohl nur noch den wenigsten Stellen.

Grüße


----------

